# Spring Yet? - GPS Systems



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I am gearing up to winterize and store a boat I have never taken out. I cant wait to get it wet again in the spring but there are some things I would like to take care of over the winter. The first of these is to find and purchase a GPS unit that fits my needs. I need the display to be clear in the direct sun, I would like an integrated fish finder, that I can view with the GPS plot in a split screen, Large display, many waypoints etc. Basically I would like to get a fairly robust system. 

Where is the best place to get fair, unbiased reviews of GPS units, and compare features??

Are there any features that may not be standard that you boaters have used and consider indispensable??

Thanks


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

Oldbay, I bought an Eagle GPS tracker plotter from boaters world. They are made by Lowrance. They have a split screen system as well. For the money I could not find a better deal.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey OldBay,*

I prefer Furuno electonics myself but Garmin makes a good unit too. Remember when you buy this stuff you'll get what you pay for. Spending a little more is better, not worse. Your life could depend on your unit one day. You can not integrate all units, make a good choice the first time.

Marine electronics are like a stereo system, separate units are better then the all in ones. Your boat is bigger then a 20' CC and you have twin screws. What that means is when you get use to your boat you will go out farther then others and 3' waves will not send you running for port.

Heres a list of whats on my bridge. All of these units are integrated. They are a b!tch to learn to use all together but after you do it's a breeze and they take a lot of worries away. I'm not saying you need all of these. What I am saying is get all you can. They will pay off in both safty and fishing....Tightlines

Glendinning digital engine synchronizers 
Kenwood stereo AM/FM/CD tuner 
Robertson AP300X autopilot 
Raytheon EPIRB 
Furuno FR-1505MK3 96 NM
Stephens 222 SSB radio 
Danforth compass 
Icom M-125 VHF radio 
Furuno FCV-584 color video depth sounder 
Furuno chart plotter RP-110C 
Furuno GPS Navigator GP-70 
Furuno chart plotter and navigation system 
Furuno Color Scanning Sonar CSH MK-5
Furuno digital Water Temperature Indicator TI-20 
Furuno Fishfinder FCV-1500M 
Furuno Weather FAX-208 MK2 


Boat test 

Boats.com 

Furuno

Garmin


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hat, I see you have an intergrated Furuno system on your boat. Most of the charter boats also use Furuno. Component wise that stuff is to big to fit the electronics and console box on my boat. What do you think of the new Garmin intergrated system. My Pro Line came stock with the intergrated Apelco system (division of Ray Marine) which I want to upgrade to Garmin this winter. Any comments?

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Catman,*

Garmin makes a fine unit. As with all electronics buy the higher end of the product line and you'll be happy. Spend more now it will save you $$$ in the longrun. 

Furuno has always had the market with the lager boats, they are a trusted company. In the past few years they have started making smaller units. Look at all your options before you buy, electronics are not cheep. In the end it's really about what you need and how you will be useing the unit....Tightlines









GP-1650WDF

Furuno


----------

